# Does anyone know anything about Calico Trailers?



## Vannah (Jan 23, 2011)

I know that they are cheap, metal, and look vintage. 

I think they look pretty, and I found a web site where they even come in pink. 

I'm just getting started and looking at bumper pulls. 


here is a site full of them: CALICO BRAND 2 HORSE TRAILERS


----------

